
Dear Science: Why aren’t apes evolving into humans? - jwebb99
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/06/27/dear-science-why-arent-apes-evolving-into-humans/?tid=pm_national_pop_b
======
Zuider
Got to admire Sarah Kaplan's patience here. Whenever someone demands of me to
explain why there are "still monkeys", I just observe that even monkeys have
to sleep sometime.

